# Crunchy mommies!



## mommyof3co

Who are all the crunchy mommies here?

What do you do that you consider "crunchy"?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

ay? :saywhat:

I eat my walkers crisps noisily....does that count? :blush:


----------



## mommyof3co

Hahaha Crunchy is a term for umm like green mommies, attachment parenting mommies :)


----------



## Vickie

I thought she meant people who gave their babies crunchy foods :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mommyof3co

Lol sorry

Here is a definition I found

Mother who supports homebirth, breastfeeding, baby wearing, cloth diapering, co-sleeping, gentle discipline, etc. One who questions established medical authority; tends to be vegetarian and/or prepare all-organic foods.

Here is a fun quiz someone made up
https://themoralesfamily.us/granola.htm

But some people are completely like that definition and others only do parts of it


----------



## codegirl

That quiz is too fun! And pretty accurate. My joke is that my friends are granola but I'm only slightly crunchy :)

Result of the quiz was Sprinkled with granola!


----------



## mommyof3co

I got this

Mmm! Love that whole-grain crunch!

but there are some I'd like to change, like if I have another baby we are trying for a homebirth, I would really like to do it unassisted but mark feels more comfortable with having someone there


----------



## marley2580

I don't consider myself crunchy but I do do a lot of what's listed above! In fact I got - Mmm! Love that whole-grain crunch! - on the quiz lol. I should say though that I currently use disposables with Kaya as she's in pull ups and won't lie still long enough to do real nappies, and I do give her sweets and let her watch TV!


----------



## Tiff

According to that quiz I am "Pretty Crispy!" :rofl:

I do parts of natural parenting, but not all aspects. I'd never consider a homebirth for myself, as I'd rather be where all the medical equipment is if something went wrong. I use cloth diapers, herbal/homeopathic remedies but I still regularly see a doctor. 

What's shaving got to do with being a natural parent? :hissy: I barely shave, but that's not by personal choice, it's that I'm too frikkin' tried to be bothered! :rofl:


----------



## mommyof3co

haha I think it's because some people think moms that are "crunchy" are also hippies haha

Out of everything I cloth diaper, no vax, breastfed until child self weaned, cosleeping, babywearing, would love a home birth though haven't had one, gentle discipline, def question medical people at times haha and eat alot/mostly organic


----------



## Tiff

...but the real question is: Do you shave? :rofl:

Just kidding. My poor OH... I don't think he bargained ending up with a Sasquatch. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mommyof3co

Haha I do....could never give that up lol, gross even me out muchless poor Mark


----------



## Shifter

Breastfeeding - check.
Homebirth - attempted one, will again, check.
Hypno-water birth - attempted, will again, check.
Cloth nappies - check.
Vaccines - limited, semi check?
BLW - will be, check.
Baby wearing - check.
Gentle discipline - when it comes up yes, check.
Co-sleeping - not really, I'm a tosser and turner but have had Jack in bed with me some mornings after DH has gone to work and we have more room!
Homeopathy - check.

I scored 120 on that quiz - Mmm! Love that whole-grain crunch!


----------



## Pink_Witch

Mmm! Love that whole-grain crunch!


----------



## Mervs Mum

Crunchy Mums ROCK!!!! :D


----------



## amelia222

Mmm! Love that whole-grain crunch!

But for my family I am one of the less crunchy ones. I don't think anyone in my family has used 'sposies or not breastfed.


----------



## Momof2kiddos

well, we co-slept with Evan until he was 12 months when he became to claustrophobic, he likes his space, we eat organic as much as our budget possibly allows, i breastfed until Evan self-weaned at 15.5 months, and we do the "baby wearing". but Evan is in disposables simply because i dont have the time for the cloth diapers (probably going to get alot of headshakes at that one lol) and i dont typically question my pedi. i have faith in her as my sons doctor. and i dont think id consider a home birth. i have a severe anxiety disorder and it kinda doubles when im pregnant since im off my meds so i feel much more relaxed in a hospital where if anything went wrong my baby would have immediate access to medical equipment. personal preference though.


----------



## Samantha675

I got a 137 on the quiz so I am Super Nutty, Ultra-Crunchy, Granola Earth Mama!

that is so going on my sig.


----------



## Tiff

Samantha675 said:


> I got a 137 on the quiz so I am Super Nutty, Ultra-Crunchy, Granola Earth Mama!
> 
> that is so going on my sig.

:rofl: Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Tezzy

ive done diff aspects of crunchy parenting with both my kids.

Rhys:
cloth nappies
bf (only for a short time unfortunetly)
babywearing
co-sleeping (we still do)
BLW
Baby Sign

Ffion:
bf (for 5 months-she chose to prefer bottles)
babywearing
BLW
Baby Sign

i had gas&air in my labour with Rhys but with Ffion i was only in labour for 25mins so i didnt have time for any pain relief. if we were to have another it will be a homebirth/drug free.

we buy mostly organic stuff, from the greengrocers but we dont have a butchers so we have to buy from morrisons but we only buy british. we also use eco friendly products. and i use a mooncup too.

my sisters are homeschooled and it will be something i consider in the future.


my quiz result: Mmm! Love that whole-grain crunch!


----------



## Shifter

Samantha675 said:


> I got a 137 on the quiz so I am Super Nutty, Ultra-Crunchy, Granola Earth Mama!
> 
> that is so going on my sig.

Love it!

We buy organic and Jack will be home educated too.


----------



## Samantha675

Shifter said:


> Samantha675 said:
> 
> 
> I got a 137 on the quiz so I am Super Nutty, Ultra-Crunchy, Granola Earth Mama!
> 
> that is so going on my sig.
> 
> Love it!
> 
> We buy organic and Jack will be home educated too.Click to expand...

I buy as much organic as I can. There is just no way I could home school. I just don't have it in me. Plus the elementary school is at the end of my ock and one of the best in town.


----------



## elm

I got 120 'Mmm! Love that whole-grain crunch!'

Don't think I'd call myself 'crunchy' though, it sounds a bit crusty or something :rofl:

I'm mostly a cloth nappying, baby wearing, bf'ing, blw'ing, co-sleeping, vegetarian mama. We're growing our own veg too :D Didn't have a home birth but would have opted for one if we hadn't been on a boat / it wasn't my first. Don't know if I'll have one next time as the last was horrific...!

:hugs: x


----------



## Shifter

:hugs: elm


----------



## ryder

I got sprinkled with granola ha ha... but thats ok, I dont consider myself a natural parent anyway... I used washables until she grew out of them and I like the slings etc... I like trying to eat healthy and if I had the space i'd totally grow alot of veggies etc!


----------



## kirsten1985

Mmm! Love that whole-grain crunch!

Never considered myself crunchy!

I couldn't breastfeed due to long lasting complications, but would have done, I use washables, eat organic and am vegetarian, will be doing BLW, use homepathic remedies, avoid the docs like the plague, love my sling, hate any make up and enjoy co-sleeping for naps and when we have a man free bed!

Must say though...not going to give up shaving!


----------



## Pyrrhic

I'm pretty crunchy :rofl:

Breastfeeding - Got to 6 months.

Homebirth - not with Niamh but was in a midwife centre rather than a full hospital. Homebirth next time.

Natural birth - yep

Hypnobirth- yes, but not fully

Cloth nappies - yep

BLW - yep - love it!

Baby wearing - yep, love my moby!

Gentle discipline - yes (for personal reasons)

Co-sleeping until 3/4 months

Homeopathy - yep

Organic food - yes, but also locally grown from local suppliers. I believe in supporting local and british farming over bringing in produce from abroad.

Bab signing - yes

vegetarian - I am, yes but will be giving Niamh meat



My idea of absolute heaven is having a small cottage in the middle of the Highlands and living there with my vegetable patch, a few acres of land, some chickens, a cow and a pony for the kids :cloud9: I am such a country bumpkin, but don't think I qualify as a hippy! :lol:


----------



## ryder

ohh definately, if we get the farm we want im going to have chickens... There is nothing better then fresh eggs from freerange chickens, they have the best taste.


----------



## Pyrrhic

Yep, fresh eggs and proper frothy creamy milk from a cow sometimes ( although I don't fancy her having calves too often :lol:)

The sort of place where if you leave your windows open at night you just hear the wind and the owls, and you just have acres and acres of space and woodlands. A proper garden too, with loads of wildflowers. A country kitchen with a proper aga.... :cloud9:

I'm putting my order in now :rofl:

https://www.rics.org/NR/rdonlyres/238D9553-65B1-4050-8CE5-21484DCC6F69/0/thatch_cottage.jpg

https://www.channel4.com/4homes/images/mb/Channel4/4homes/design-and-style/design-by-space/kitchen/Country-Kitchen-Design-Ideas/17-MFI-Kitchen-Design-Lg--gt_full_width_landscape.jpg

https://www.landscape-design-advisor.com/images/english-garden-landscape-design-2.jpg


----------



## ryder

wow those cottages are so gorgeous, that makes me want to move to scotland or ireland LOL!


----------



## kirsten1985

I'd love to live in a little cottage like that, we have chickens (Bellatrix, Bruce and Narcissa!) but live in a town so it's not the same. I'd love to live in Yorkshire or maybe Herefordshire in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Shifter

My parents live in a beautiful cottage in North Yorkshire where they have horses and are contemplating getting chickens. I know I am biased, because I grew up there, but North Yorks really is the best place for countryside :winkwink: This is pretty much the view from their lane:
 



Attached Files:







washburn05.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ryder

gorgeous, shifter! Such beautiful places. And its so different from canada.


----------



## Blob

Mine is 'Mmm! Love that whole-grain crunch!' Totally didnt think of myself as a crunchy mum :lol: We have our ducks for eggs, chickens etc (we have free range chickens etc as a job) we're going to get sheep and cows soon too... and we have veg patch..no way i'd become a veggi though as i loooove the meat too much :lol:


----------



## Blob

:) This is the view of our house and our chickens in their nice homes, though our ducks live with the dogs :dohh: 

View from our field.
https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm243/sarahwalker12/DSC00797.jpg

Polytunnels
https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm243/sarahwalker12/DSC00815.jpg

Chicks :)
https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm243/sarahwalker12/DSC00819_edited.jpg

View from our house...never get bored of it :)
https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm243/sarahwalker12/DSC00824.jpg


----------



## Logiebear

I am pretty crispy apparently lol.

Love my baby wearing!!!


----------



## Blob

I had totally never heard of this before :lol:


----------



## ryder

gorgeous blob! is the green building an indoor riding arena?


----------



## butrfly

wow. i didn't even think i was veering towards natural parenting...

Pretty crispy!

i co-sleep and babywear and tried my darndest to breastfeed (and failed :( ). i also considered water birth.


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Tyff said:


> According to that quiz I am "Pretty Crispy!" :rofl:
> 
> I do parts of natural parenting, but not all aspects. I'd never consider a homebirth for myself, as I'd rather be where all the medical equipment is if something went wrong. I use cloth diapers, herbal/homeopathic remedies but I still regularly see a doctor.
> 
> What's shaving got to do with being a natural parent? :hissy: I barely shave, but that's not by personal choice, it's that I'm too frikkin' tried to be bothered! :rofl:

Everything Tyff wrote goes double for me! Love that I scored "Pretty Crispy" :rofl: We use a comlination of cloth and dispoable diapers, I breastfeed, and we often use a baby carrier. I'm also WAY too exhausted for this shaving business (luckily I don't have very hairy legs and the hair is quite fair :rofl: )


----------



## shaslove

Mine said pretty crispy..

part of that is my DH. I have to balance what I think and what he thinks and we come somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Demeter

LOL, never heard of cruchy parenting before!

I scored 167 on the quiz: Super Nutty, Ultra-Crunchy, Granola Earth Mama!


----------



## Kitten

Apparantly I'm sprinkled with granola.


----------



## tasha41

I'm pretty crispy.. I didn't know barefoot had anything to do with it.. I looooove being barefoot.. anywhere I possibly can


----------



## 555ann555

I'm quite chuffed actually, I got sprinkled with granola and had to answer "thinking about it" for most as I don't have any kids yet.

What's the definition of gentle discipline?


----------



## Blob

Who doesnt love being barefoot?? Only time its awful is when there are too many stones or like poo on the ground :dohh:


----------



## Shifter

555ann555 said:


> I'm quite chuffed actually, I got sprinkled with granola and had to answer "thinking about it" for most as I don't have any kids yet.
> 
> What's the definition of gentle discipline?

This might help: https://fresnofamily.com/ap/gentle.htm


----------



## saraendepity

i got 123 -Mmm! Love that whole-grain crunch! :happydance:

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## charlottesma

Super Nutty, Ultra-Crunchy, Granola Earth Mama!

never thought I was that usual with Charlotte, that said my boss seems to think my parenting ideas are pretty strange. lol


----------



## thelilbump

i'm 'pretty crispy' :rofl:


----------



## Missy

Hi,
I'm pretty crispy apparently. And it isn't because I don't shave!! lol


----------



## dippy dee

wow i'm, Ultra-Crunchy, Granola Earth Mama!


----------



## Shifter

_{admin edited}_


----------



## StirCrazy

Shifter said:


> admin edited

BabyandBumps TOS:



> You may not link to third party forums and/or social networking Web Sites that are based on any of the following subjects: Trying to conceive, Pregnancy, Baby & Parenting.


----------

